# Custom union binding vs strata!??



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hey guys. 
Now that union appears to have fixed their fatal flaw - that’s their screws used to just fall out/loosen - I’m finally ready to consider giving them another go. 

Wanting for an all mountain quiver bindings. Will transfer them between pow and park sticks on longer trips so will use for both. Advanced rider. Previous bindings have beeen the malavita but the toe strap has been a pain and slipping upwards etc 

Considering the union strata vs the union falcor vs this custom concoction: 
https://www.absolute-snow.co.uk/V/U...useSnowboard_Bindings_M_Baldface_2019-(202955)

It appears to have elements of the force (highback) with other elements of the strata/falcor. 

What do people reckon?

My alternative if I still avoid union is Rome katana, k2 lien AT, Salomon hologram. 
Strata is cheaper than them all but may be too soft. 

Thanks


----------



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

Decade190 said:


> Hey guys.
> Now that union appears to have fixed their fatal flaw - that’s their screws used to just fall out/loosen - I’m finally ready to consider giving them another go.
> 
> Wanting for an all mountain quiver bindings. Will transfer them between pow and park sticks on longer trips so will use for both. Advanced rider. Previous bindings have beeen the malavita but the toe strap has been a pain and slipping upwards etc
> ...


The strata look sweet but those custom baldfaces look better... a lot of union hate on here though as they seem to fall apart - screws drop out left right and centre. 
I'd go k2 lien at. but i'm biased as ridden k2 for years.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

frankyfc said:


> The strata look sweet but those custom baldfaces look better... a lot of union hate on here though as they seem to fall apart - screws drop out left right and centre.
> I'd go k2 lien at. but i'm biased as ridden k2 for years.


Looking again i'm more tempted by the custom boldface bindings now...
https://www.absolute-snow.co.uk/V/U...useSnowboard_Bindings_M_Baldface_2019-(202955)
- comes like the falcor but with the upgraded ankle and toe straps of the ultra. 
Only thing putting me off is the high back which looks to be the cheaper one from the force?

Not sure whether it would compete with the likes of the new burton malavita.
My only issue with the vita had been the toe strap slipping off but they seem to have improved it this year


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Decade190 said:


> Looking again i'm more tempted by the custom boldface bindings now...
> https://www.absolute-snow.co.uk/V/U...useSnowboard_Bindings_M_Baldface_2019-(202955)
> - comes like the falcor but with the upgraded ankle and toe straps of the ultra.
> Only thing putting me off is the high back which looks to be the cheaper one from the force?


It is not the Force highback. Rather it is what Union calls the 'team highback' and that has Union fanboys get wet with excitement (because at some point it was not widely available and mostly on the bindings for sponsored riders etc so it was perceived to be 'exclusive').


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

SGboarder said:


> Decade190 said:
> 
> 
> > Looking again i'm more tempted by the custom boldface bindings now...
> ...


Oh right. You sure?
Their Description of the highback in the force sounds exactly the same as the description in the bald face custom: 
https://www.absolute-snow.co.uk/V/Union_Force_Snowboard_Bindings_M_Sand_2019-(185654)

The sand colour highback looks to be the exact same as the bald face but different graphics too.


----------



## Horhey Gonzalas (Sep 27, 2012)

It's the same highback, just without the holes.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Always disappointed how little info there is out about the Strata....so I bought a pair lol

Havent gotten to ride them yet because NJ/NY aint in action yet.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Decade190 said:


> Oh right. You sure?
> Their Description of the highback in the force sounds exactly the same as the description in the bald face custom:
> https://www.absolute-snow.co.uk/V/Union_Force_Snowboard_Bindings_M_Sand_2019-(185654)
> 
> The sand colour highback looks to be the exact same as the bald face but different graphics too.


No, not sure. In fact I was wrong: indeed seems to have the Force highback (the Force in Sand colorway also doesn't have the holes).
I was mistaken because most of the previous custom house editions had the Team highback. My bad


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Always disappointed how little info there is out about the Strata....so I bought a pair lol
> 
> Havent gotten to ride them yet because NJ/NY aint in action yet.





SGboarder said:


> Decade190 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh right. You sure?
> ...


Thanks. No worries. Think I’ll give the custom bald face a miss as they’re expensive for a slightly random mix of other binding parts. 

Interested in the cheap strata though - reviews calling it super damp and cushioned. Suspect it may be too soft though?
Not seen many reviews yet. Let us know how they ride!


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Decade190 said:


> Suspect it may be too soft though?
> Not seen many reviews yet. Let us know how they ride!


I'm honestly a little concerned about that as well...Time will tell!


----------

